# wanting to take the wife camping before it's time to get back to work...



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Primitive tent camping, rustic, fire ring, wildlife viewing, within 4 hours of friendswood/houston.

Where?

was looking at Granger, Hill Country State (Bandera), Calliham @ choke canyon, also maybe Ink's Lake. Recommendations please, thanks guys.


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

I like Fairfield state park, is small quiet and power plant lake with Hybrids and Redfish. The only down side is there is not much in the area to see if you are looking for museums etc to visit. Also there were a couple of fish kills in the lake back in 2010 that may make fishing slow but I haven't checked reports lately so am not sure.
My second choice would be Lake Whitney there are numerous camping locations on the lake and this is a beautiful lake with a lot to do in the area. Good luck and enjoy where ever you go.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Kerrville Schriener Park would be great for what your wanting,but man the weather is going to suck the next few days.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

perdenales falls ?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Yep! Perdenales Falls is mighty nice too.


----------

